# Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water



## acapes (Mar 25, 2015)

After YEARS of waiting, I finally (slow of me) caught up and saw that _Nadia_ had a international DVD release and it's ace. Two of my favourite animators were involved (Miyazaki & Hideaki Anno) and it's based on Captain Nemo so I'm enjoying that too. Anyone else seen this series? 
(I'm only up to disc two for far)

Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mythopoet (Mar 26, 2015)

Did you watch it dubbed or subbed?

I tried to watch the first episode a while back, but was turned off by it. I don't remember why. Though I didn't know Miyazaki was involved... I'm a huge fangirl of his. I hate Anno though. I'll never forgive him for Evangelion. It looks like Miyazaki was involved in creating the concept, while Anno directed it. That creates a huge conflict for me... my favorite storyteller's minimal involvement vs. one of my most hated storyteller's intimate involvement...

Well, I might give it another try.


----------



## wordwalker (Mar 27, 2015)

It's actually a pretty commercial kind of anime, at least compared to full-on Miyazaki or how twisted Evangelion gets. You see the Miyazaki look (and sometimes feel) now and then, but it's more its own fun little experience than anything you'd know from its parts.


----------



## acapes (Mar 30, 2015)

Mythopoet said:


> Did you watch it dubbed or subbed?
> 
> I tried to watch the first episode a while back, but was turned off by it. I don't remember why. Though I didn't know Miyazaki was involved... I'm a huge fangirl of his. I hate Anno though. I'll never forgive him for Evangelion. It looks like Miyazaki was involved in creating the concept, while Anno directed it. That creates a huge conflict for me... my favorite storyteller's minimal involvement vs. one of my most hated storyteller's intimate involvement...
> 
> Well, I might give it another try.




Watching the sub, Mythpoet - I found the translation better and the English language cast not as good, basically. I've compared half a dozen episodes now and I'm more than happy to stick with the original voice actors etc yeah

I'm nearly up to the episodes most folks skip, and it's a pretty good series overall. Some dark moments but a lot of humour to balance it out. (No-where near as dark as Neon Genesis.)

Yep, I think that sums it up - Miyazaki was not involved very much when you get down to it, but if you're game, this series has a bit more in common with Nausicaa and and Laputa perhaps, than Neon Geneis I reckon.

Interested to see what you think if you give it another shot


----------



## acapes (Mar 30, 2015)

wordwalker said:


> It's actually a pretty commercial kind of anime, at least compared to full-on Miyazaki or how twisted Evangelion gets. You see the Miyazaki look (and sometimes feel) now and then, but it's more its own fun little experience than anything you'd know from its parts.



Ah, that's interesting - I'm finding it darker than Miyazaki so far   By 'full-on' Miyazaki vs 'commercial anime' what do you mean there in terms of differences? Like, the depth of his storytelling?

And I agree, there's a lot of fun stuff in the series so far (I'm at ep 20) and it's definitely got it's own feel.


----------



## wordwalker (Mar 30, 2015)

It's been a while since I've seen Nadia, but I wouldn't describe it as as deep as the Miyazaki we know-- but then again, it's got a whole series to work with instead of two magnificent hours. Tomayto, Tomahto.


----------



## Mythopoet (Mar 30, 2015)

I'll have to look for the subbed version. I'm pretty sure the dub turned me off.


----------



## acapes (Apr 1, 2015)

wordwalker said:


> It's been a while since I've seen Nadia, but I wouldn't describe it as as deep as the Miyazaki we know-- but then again, it's got a whole series to work with instead of two magnificent hours. Tomayto, Tomahto.



True - but as you know, there is the unfortunate 'island episodes' dragging Nadia down 

But let me know if you re-watch it one day, love to have a chat about the series!


----------



## acapes (Apr 1, 2015)

Mythopoet said:


> I'll have to look for the subbed version. I'm pretty sure the dub turned me off.



I understand - I couldn't get into Jean's French accent with the most recent dub. But again, I compared a few key scenes from various episodes and still like the original voice actors' performances better.

Just finished the series the other night and it had a pretty satisfying ending - some episodes worth skipping though - ones the studio sort of forced upon the production team.


----------

